# Why did you choose a Maltese?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Most of us have owned breeds other an a Maltese and some still own other breeds in addition to a Maltese. 

Just curious why you chose a Maltese to be your furbaby. I know that they are the best and most special, but what made you decide on a Maltese (before you knew how special they were)?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Most of us have owned breeds other an a Maltese and some still own other breeds in addition to a Maltese.
> 
> Just curious why you chose a Maltese to be your furbaby. I know that they are the best and most special, but what made you decide on a Maltese (before you knew how special they were)?[/B]


I had not seen a Maltese puppy until I was visiting my daughter out in Los Angeles about 10 years ago. We were at the mall, and we stopped in a pet store and looked at the puppies. I saw a Maltese, and I could not believe what a precious puppy that was. I didn't buy one, but I knew the next time I had a puppy, it would be a Maltese. My husband talked to several people who had them, so he was convinced they were wonderful dogs. I really never had liked white dogs because of the staining around their eyes and mouth, but that puppy really showed me what a darling dog they are. Sooo, when it was time for another puppy, we got a Maltese. He only lived for 6 years, but he was a trooper even with all his medical problems. I also have a Cairn Terrier. She is our 2nd Cairn and our last. We have had some very sweet dogs over the past 33 years of marriage, but there is no dog like a Maltese, in my opinion.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i knew nothing about the maltese breed other than they were super cute as puppies. i was stuck between a yorkie or a maltese and decided on a maltese. I am soooooooo glad that i made the decision to get otis because i really really think that no one breed can be as sweet as otis.. even tho he is a spoiled little brat most of the time.







i would not trade him for anything in the world! getting him was the best decision i have ever made


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my best friends introduced me to Maltese about ten years ago. I had never even heard of the breed. She'd had them all her life and had lost her beloved Tiffany a few years back. She was ready to get a puppy so I got to be involved in the whole process of finding a puppy!

I met many Maltese, but one little girl named Maggie who was a spayed pet stole my heart. After that, I decided that when I was ready to get another dog, it would have to be a female Maltese.

Four years later I went out to feed the birds one Sunday morning and saw Lady tied out on my neighbor's patio. That was it. I knew I'd found her!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I know it doesn't even sound believable, but it's the honest truth. I've never had a dog before and my boyfriend is very much a dog person. I love animals so I knew that we would someday have a dog. Well, I actually imagined in my MIND the perfect breed (without any knowledge of any breeds whatsoever) that the perfect dog would a small, white dog, that doesn't shed, with long coat, and have a beautiful face. That was the superficial part of it anyway and only a preference--not set in stone or anything. More importantly to me was not only that it would be small enough to pick up and groom on my lap, but one that isn't so hyper that feel like I need breathing room every time I'm near them. My boyfriend's family had two really hyper dogs (one pomeranian and one friendly pitbull). I needed a dog that can watch TV with me at night after work and dinner. I was thinking, if there's no such thing, I'll just get one closest to it! But like I said, temperment was most important. Who actually knew that a breed like that exists in everything I JUST mentioned?? Yes... a Maltese was my breed come true. I'm so happy that I know my next puppy will be another Maltese.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

When we decided to get a dog, we knew we wanted a small one. We went to the AKC website and browsed the toy selection. When we found breeds we liked, we would call breeders but they didn't like the fact that we would be gone during the day. We asked what breeds usually don't have seperation anxiety, and they simply said, "none". So, without much hope, we called a Maltese breeder. We asked her if Maltese would cope alone, and she said that they'd just sleep while we were gone. We were so excited! After a lot of research, we decided that getting a Maltese would be a really good idea. And it was.







(Plus, it doesn't hurt that they're ADORABLE!)


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I knew that I wanted a little dog, but not too little because I have three boys. I researched around the internet, and I thought I wanted a Bichon Frise. No offense to anyone with a bichon, but sometimes their faces are not really the cutest I've seen.







I just found my way to a maltese breeders site and fell in love! I think that maltese are probably the cutest dogs I have ever seen! There's something really sweet about their eyes. Of course, after I got Tallulah I found out what wonderful personalities they have. I think that everyone who gets them usually goes ga-ga for them. Look at all of us as proof of that!







I think havanese are really cute too, but there's something about a maltese dog that makes them extra loveable.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Grandmother had a Maltese and a Poodle. We've always had one in the family. I had never had anything esle until my daughter was born. We decided to try a bigger boned Dog. Realized pretty fast there was a big difference. 
Even though we have other dogs in our family. The Maltese is the Special Breed.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Welllll......In all honesty--I was looking for a hypoallergenic breed!! I knew of several, but didn't actually know about the maltese. I spent some time visiting various breeds that were hypoallergenic and, as you all know, small breeds can have reputations for being high-strung, yappy, etc. etc. I also did tons of reading on the hypoallergenic breeds...the sentence that I read about the Maltese that caught my attention and I'll never forget was "a big dog personality in a small dog's body..." That was it! What more could a want--a small dog to fit into my SMALL house, it had a wonderful temperment, was hypoallergenic and didn't shed! I loved them even before I spent time with one! And I've been no less than absolutely thrilled with both my malts--Cam, who passed away, and now Ollie. I think they are PERFECT!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The very first time I saw a Maltese was when I went to visit my son's girlfriend with him one day and her flat mate, another girl had a little female and she was just so adorable I fell head over heals in love with her. At the time I had Rueben my Rottie and wasn't really wanting another puppy so later when poor Rueben went to the Bridge I decided my days of being owned by large breeds were over. I later decided I would like to have a little Maltese and that was the beginning and I adopted Alfred a Maltese x Shih Tzu who now lives back home in Aust with my little grandson.
After spending 8 weeks there with our daughter and grandson and of course Alfred hubby decided we should have one here in the US, we couldn't take Alfred away from our grandson because they are so bonded so we eventually found a breeder and along came Scooby, and we adore him, now we have Koko too so we have a full family now


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We had a cocker spaniel for 14 years. She had a lot of temperment issues and when she died we decided to do a better job of matching the dog to our family. After much consideration we decided to get a Bichon, though we weren't crazy about the lion head thing. We have absolutely loved our Jolie but when our oldest daughter wanted her own dog, she wanted the same temperment, but a little smaller than the bichon. She wasn't sure where she would be in grad school and wanted a dog to be able to fly with her (in the cabin). We had only seen maltese at dog shows and always in full coat. It never occurred to us that we could have one and it didn't have to have the elaborate hair. Plus we think that the show dogs sometimes look a little mean with their double top knots (horns). A chance encounter with a Maltese calendar opened our eyes and we researched the maltese breed very carefully. We find no difference between the bichon and the maltese in temperment. We only notice the differences in appearance and now prefer the long, straight hair of the maltese.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I saw them at a dog show and fell in love. I started reading about the breed history and knew I had to have one. Also I wanted a lap size dog to travel with and cuddle. (You know, the "empty nest syndrome").


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I remember when I was a kid I would always watch the Westminster show every year and my FAVORITE part was always when that beautiful silky haired white dog with the black eyes would float on the floor! It was always my favorite breed even though I grew up w/ a black Doberman and a Miniature Schnauzer. 
When my bf started working from home, we knew it was time for us to find a little baby and even though we filtered through a couple of breeds, a Maltese was still in my mind! And then I picked Luci out! IMHO, The Maltese is the best breed ever!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I only discovered Malts about 5 years ago. I went with a friend to someones house and we were greeted at the door by the cutest, sweetest little girl Malt I had ever seen in my life. I couldn't believe my eyes. In the two hours we spent there, by the time we left I was totally crazy about this dog. I was single at the time and lived alone and really didin't want to get a dog until I could be home more, but right then and there my mind was made up, I had to have a Maltese. Before I had seen the Malt I always figured I wanted a Yorkie and spent many hours on the internet looking at them, but in the end the Malt stole my heart. It took me 4 years after I first saw a Malt to get one, and now there are three.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

When we rescued Annie about 9 months ago I wanted a sweet, loveable lapdog. Annie was bigger than I was looking for at 23 pounds, and she wouldn't even come out of the cage at the shelter, but she had a look in her eyes that spoke to my husband and myself. We decided she was the dog for us. Well, she's not a lapdog at all and her personality is more like a cat -- she stops by to see me when she wants to have some attention and then goes about her business. When we took her to Maryland during the holidays she had a wonderful time playing with out daughter's little bichon and we felt a second dog would be perfect for our family.

A couple months ago I decided that I really had to have that little lapdog so I went on-line to do some research. My first thought was to get a bichon because our daughter's dog is a real love however my husband doesn't like curly hair and I wanted a dog that was smaller than a bichon. Long story short -- the maltese description is exactly what I wanted. Three weeks ago I found Molly. She is adorable although she doesn't sit for very long -- you know how busy puppies are. Once she gets a little older she is going to be a real snuggle bug.

My two girls, Annie & Molly (and my husband)


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Some very good friends of ours' Daughter bought a Maltese Puppy about 13 years ago. I (Bob) saw "Petie" when He was about 4 months old and was immediately hooked. Lo and behold, and with full permission from my Wife, I was given "Bogey" as a complete surprise for my 50th Birthday: a gift from our friends. He was 6 months old, came from a great line and a well known breeder, was gorgeous, and naturally became my best Pal. What a gift, eh? Since Bogey passed on we have purchased 3 more. Yes, we still have "Maltesosis"....an incurable disease that is easy to get after coming into contact with any Maltese Dog.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I needed a non shedding small dog. I had never heard of a Maltese. One of my neighbors had a Morkie. I thought he was cute so began looking for one. There was an ad in the paper for a Maltese. I didn't really have any idea what one looked like, but I went to see it. Of course, I came home with Bogie. I had never seen such a sweet natured puppy. ( He still is ). After I brought him home, I first starting doing reserach on the breed. I really just made a lucky choice. I did everything wrong. Bought from a backyard breeder, took a puppy home at eight weeks old, and knew nothing about the breed other than it was a small white dog. Thankfully everything turned out great, but I did make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

At first I thought I wanted a Yorkie,they are very popular in my area. But I went to the AKC site to look at all the toy & small breed dogs. When I saw the Maltese & found out they didn't shed,didn't smell like a dog,were less yappy & not as hyper as some toy breeds,I knew I wanted one. I could not picture myself with any other dog after seeing the sweet Maltese face.Now I have 2.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Many years ago I saw a very small full coated maltese on As The World Turns. I had no earthly idea what breed it was - only that I fell in love and had to have one. My search was on, and after a few years I decided to get into exhibiting and breeding. That was the beginning of my love affair with the breed. I cannot imagine life without a maltese in it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I always went to, my bf at the time, friends house... he had 5 or 6 maltese at the time. They were back yard breeders we can say.. haha. I saw a few litter as puppies and right after being born throughout the years of visiting there. I just loved the personalities of their dogs... always wanting to be with you... sitting on your lap.. etc. Sooo.. I went home and looked up the breed to find out a description of their personality etc.. My dog at the time was a Beagle and his personality was just not what I wanted... dont get me wrong I loved him to death.. but he just loved FOOD and Hunting outside WAY more than being with me.







So.. After eating about a Maltese... I was HOOKED... lovable... lap dogs... loyal!







Then after some time of being annoying to everyone that I wanted a Maltese... for graduating College I received Kodie from the bf at the time... he is now a Xbf... (the jerk that he is.) 

The rest if history... cause now I just cant get enough of Maltese... If I could I would have 4!!! lol... I will say though... its alot of grooming and up keep to keep them looking GREAT... but I dont mind because I just love to cuddle with them and having them so clean. (My babies are trainned inside.) 

Sooo many people I talk to want a Yorkie... I always try to talk them into the Maltese... people just DONT know how wonderful they are because A LOT of people still dont know what a Maltese is.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My husband isn't much of an animal person. It took me a whole year to convince him to let me get a dog, then it took 6 months of research to agree on the breed. Everything about Maltese seemed to be right for our life style and personalities, we wanted a dog that; was really affectionate, didn't shed, was small, that wouldn't need a lot of out door exercise (it's so cold in the winter), smart, not hyper, and not yappy. All those things equal Maltese! 

Wilson is truly the greatest dog I have ever owned, he is so sweet and cute and funny. 

Our other dog is a Papillon. I chose a Pap because I didn't have the time or energy to groom a second Maltese! Paps are similar to Malts as they are very smart, very affectionate, don't need a lot of outdoor exercise, don't shed (ok they shed a teeny tiny bit), small, not yappy, more energetic than Malts- but not hyper.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Don't know really. I got one as a teen and have never looked back. I lost my first Malt Teddy at about a year and was distraught. My Dad got me another Samantha who lived til 19. She was very special and only had eyes for my father. I loved that. She was such a great companion and even though she had endles troubles with her skin ( a severe flea allergy) she was just adorable, and so clever.

And now i have Bentley, who reminds everyone of Sam, except he only has eyes for me.

I love the fact you can kiss and cuddle them and bury your face into their fur and never sneeze. I love their gorgeous little personalities. I love them!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Since I had never had a dog before I wanted to do some research before deciding on the perfect breed for me. I remember hearing a news report once from a dog rescue that said one of the most common reasons someone abandons or surrenders a dog is because they did not understand the personality, excercise needs, and/or maintenance of certain breeds & to NEVER get a certain breed just because you like the way it looks. So I found www.dogbreedinfo.com and they offered a test to help you decide what breed would best suit your personality & lifestyle. After I saw the list of suggested breeds that was what I was looking for, I was really impressed that they were so honest about the good, the bad, and the ugly of each breed. I can honestly say I was completely prepared for what being a malt mommy entailed and the Maltese is the absolutely PERFECT breed for me!!! I was also a little surprised that the breed I thought I wanted was not even on the list!!! LOL</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It started for me when my mom surprised me when I was in high school and brought home a Maltese puppy. I was in love from the very start! I could never even think of getting another breed, if I did, I'd have to have a Malt and another breed.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have always been a cat person. Then my fiance and I saw someone walking a Maltese near our mailboxes. I asked to pet her and when I did I just couldn't believe how incredibly sweet that little dog was!!!







Then we talked about getting a dog. Finally, last Valentine's Day my fiance told me that he would buy me a puppy for Valentine's Day.







I began researching Maltese breeders in Texas and then in March 2006 we got Tango. I'm SO in love with Maltese dogs now!







That's why I had to get another one.







For me, I just love everything about them. I really like that fact that they don't shed and that when you bathe them they are so soft and clean!!! I must say that I like other breeds of dogs, but don't really want to own another breed.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

The hubby is allergic to dogs so we were looking for a hypoallergenic dog. I thought the Maltese was cute.


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

I have never owned a dog in all of my 28 years neither has my husband. Growing up I always wanted one but was never allowed. So when I got married I tried to talk my husband into getting a dog and he was not thrilled with the idea. He said to do research first so we researched for 2 years and came up with the maltese breed because of the non-shedding, temperment, size, and of course their cuteness! We also researched breeders and found one close, who invited us into her home and treated us like family and let us get to know all her furbabies, which we fell in love with right away after seeing Minnies mom and dad. THe breeder even let us watch our Minnie grow until we could take her home at 12 weeks. We really lucked out to find such a wonderful breeder who really helped making this such a wonderful expeience. Minnie already knew her name and was potty trained plus we visited her so much she already knew us. Both me and my husband love her with all our hearts and he says we will only own malteses (which means we will have more)







My parents even love her! How could you not love their adorable face and perfect personality plus they love to show you how much they love you with their sweet puppy kisses!!







There are a lot of breeds of dogs, but I am so happy that we found malteses, Minnie has stolen our hearts!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I sort of knew of the breed for decades as they would often be pictured in magazine covers with celebrities (e.g. Elizabeth Taylor). Of course, I've seen on TV and in magazines the Maltipoo owned by Jessica Simpson. 

For the past 8 years, we having been going to NYC. My bf goes on business, and I go shopping. Well, in the Upper East Side, I would often see women shopping with their little Maltese. They would mostly be in their bags, but quite often I would be in a shop and they would let out their little ones out to run around the shop. And last March, we finally got one of our own. And I DO take my little one shopping! Just not in NYC . . . yet!

[attachment=19505:attachment]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, so I was at my boyfriends house one day and his mom had a dog calendar...I dont remember which month it was but there was the cutest white teddy bear face looking dog on it and I just had to have one! I looked everywhere on the internet to find out what breed it was and while browsing I realized it was the maltese! I had to have one!!! It was the dog of my dreams!!! And about 3 years later and hundreds of hours of research, I got my beauty,







Mia!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I got Sir N as a surprise birthday present back in 1997. I guess I just got lucky that he's a Maltese-ish dog. When I decided to get him a companion, we went shopping together. I knew only that I wanted a girl and that she had to be a non-shedding type dog. I was hoping for a poodle or a maltese, but considering I was living on a small island at that time, I was going to be happy with any non-shedding type puppy I could find. We did not try to look any further after finding Little C, who was just what I secretly was hoping in my heart to find....a little girl Maltese. 

I will always have Maltese in my life, for the rest of my life.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THE REASON I GOT A MALTESE WAS I FELL IN LOVE WITH A FRIENDS, HIS NAME WAS MONTY AT THE TIME I DID NOT WANT A DOG,MY FIRST A TOY POODLE, THEN A VIZSLA,AFTER THEY PASSED I NEVER WANTED TO GO THREW THE HEART ACHE. I LIVE IN NYC SO THERE ARE DESIGNER DOGS ALL OVER THE PLACE,EVERYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF I WOULD LOOK IN PET SHOPS I JUST LOOKED,NEVER WOULD GET ONE FROM THERE FINALLY ONE DAY I SAID TO MY FRIEND THAT I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT GETTING A DOG AND ASKED HER ABOUT HER BREEDER. I WANTED TO MAKE VERY SURE MY PUP WAS NOT COMING FROM A PUPPY MILL,I WANTED TO SEE THE MOTHER AND FATHER,AND ALL THAT THE ONLY PROBLEM WAS THEY WERE FROM SOUTH CAROLINA AND DID NOT SHIP. I CALLED HER TOLD HER WHAT I WANTED AND ALL THAT.I WAS GOING TO FLY DOWN A PICK HIM UP I WANTED A MALE. TURNES OUT I GOT VERY SICK ALMOST DIED LOST MY VOICE I WAS A MESS I THOUGHT OF CANCL. AT THE TIME THE BREEDER SENT ME A PIC OF MY PUPPY THERE WAS ANOTHER PUP IN THE PIC, MY OTHER FRIEND SAW THE DOGS AND WANTED THE OTHER ONE SO SHE SAID SHE WOULD FLY DOWN AND GET THE PUPPY ONLY TROUBLE WAS THE AIRLINES WOULD NOT LET TO PUPPYS IN THE SAME BAG.THIS IS WHERE MY FRIENDS REALLY CAME THREW MY VERY GOOD FRIEND ALAN, AND MARK DROVE 14 HOURS ONE WAY STAYED OVERNIGHT IN A MOTEL IN TIMMINSVILLE SOUTH CAROLINA,PICKED UP THE LITTLE FURBABYS AND DROVE STRAIGHT THREW,ON DEC 19TH AT 9 PM ALLEN WAS AT MY LOBBY WITH MY BACI, THE REST IS HISTORY. HE THOUGHT I WAS A MUTE.HE IS THE BEST, I REALLY BELIEVE HE HELPED HEAL ME, I DO HAVE ASTHMA, THAT I NEVER HAD BEFORE 9/11 SO HIS HAIR IS FINE FOR ME SORRY FOR THE LONG STORY KATHY


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I wanted a yorkie for a long time and after getting Gidget I wanted to get her a playmate. She had been with me maybe three or four weeks. I hated to leave her alone when I was at work or in class so I went to the library and looked at other small breeds. I saw a picture or a malt and it seemed similiar in temprament and size so I started looking for a breeder. Gidget had come from a petstore(when you know better you do better) and I knew that was not the route to go. One breeder in drving distance from me had a little malt girl but she was on hold as a show prospect(so I was told). When whomever chose to pass on her she became available. Lucky for me and Gidget. She was just a few weeks younger than Gidget and she stole my heart in an instant. She was so complex and you just had to get to know her. She was not easy to get to know either. It took hubby a year probably but after that I know that he loved her as much as I did. When she passed away we knew we had to have another malt and not wanting to try to duplicate the dynamic of our household before we wanted two. But two girls from one litter were an impossible feat so we decided one of each. Could not be happier. 

Aimee


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All of your stories are so interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i grew up in a house of stray dogs, dumped dogs (we were "that house" in the neighborhood), etc and i always wanted a shih tzu b/c i loved their smooshy faces.







when it came time for me to get my own dog (or rather, when i'd built up a sufficient amount of INSANE jealousy over my friend getting HER own dog), i looked into all sorts of rescues and thought i'd found the perfect little tzu boy. his foster mom told me, after a 5 min phone conversation, that i "sounded young like i was going to have a lot of kids" (WTH?) and she would never place a dog in my home. so i started my search again and happened upon a buttercup. a maltese was totally not what i went out in search for. but once i'd seen pics from buttercup's "breeder"/broker, i knew this was the dog i was going to get. i never went looking for a small dog, and i think my next dog will be buttercup-size or larger. 

who knew i'd get so lucky and get a BUTTERCUP of a babygirl?!?!?

ann marie and the "she loves me! she REALLLLLY loves me!" buttercup, who can charm the pants off of a fence post. (provided your fence posts even WEAR pants)


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

In 2002 I had just lost someone very important to me quite unexpectedly. Before that happened I was pretty happy but had been nagging everyone I knew about cats and how i just had to have a cat to cuddle. Well, I never got the cat. Graduate school is so expensive and I live with my mother because I don't want to graduate with a ton of debt (well, more debt than I have to anyway). My mother is terrified of cats, so I found out after much nagging it just wasn't going to happen. However, after I lost my friend my mother was worried I had lost a little piece of myself and one day she suggested I get a pet. I Love animals, and I knew at the very least the new addition would get a great home and I would get a distraction and a fluffball to help with the grief. Well, I went to Petco to look at dog books and do some research and BAM!! The maltese book (there was only one) just grabbed me. I brought it home and told mom this was the one and we totally lucked out finding Barbara of Veranda Maltese online. We didn't know what we were doing, but we did GREAT! As the weeks passed I became more and more excited about picking up Bella but I never could have imagined how she would change my life. I still miss my human friend, but Bella reminds me everyday I will be loved again and I'm already loved by Bella absolutely unconditonally. I love her sooooo much!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

The chick factor.














No that's not true.
I knew I wanted one as a companion the first time I met one.
or could it have been the hot Asian girl who owned her.......?
Anyway they own me.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I fell in love with the maltese the same one I fell in love with a yorkie. I saw them both at dog shows with their beautiful long flowing coats and adorable faces and fell in love with them instantly. I got a yorkie first as they were so much easier to find. But I really wanted a maltese, especially for the fact that I wanted a white dog with long hair. After having all my current dogs with black hair and a black cat and black rabbit and black chinchilla, I really wanted something completely different which was white. I often went to my friend's house who had a maltese that I loved. He was so sweet and affectionate and I just fell in love with the personality. Then while talking to my friend one day after I hadn't talked to her for a long time since I moved, she mentioned she had a maltese puppy for sale. I knew if I went over to her house, I couldn't leave without taking the maltese puppy with me and I was right!! After only a few minutes over there I was already in love with the puppy, how you can resist a little white puppy that just wants to sit in your lap all day giving you kisses!! So that is how we got Poptart. But of course Poptart is now more my mom's dog, he took to her immediately. So when I heard my friend had female maltese pups I had to have one. I went to see them and I coulden't choose so since there were only two pups in the entire litter I had to take them both. And that is how I got Sugar and Candy, my sweet little hyper maltese girls, lol.


----------



## GiGi's Mom (Apr 10, 2006)

I decided on a Maltese after having my Poms for a year. I had always wanted a Pomeranian, but I didn't really know a lot about the breed. I got both of them before I discovered that even though Pom's are very smart, they are not a very obedient breed.

I did more research before I decided on a Maltese. Maltese are both very smart and very obedient if trained correctly, and they don't shed. 

It took me a year to find the right dog. I brought her home way too soon (8 weeks), but I didn't know any better at the time. 


I love them all just the same, but I do think that if I ever get another baby, it will be a Maltese.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I chose the Maltese breed because i firstly had a little dog called Wimpy he was a cross bred and although he was he was a adorable little fellow. he had a relativley happy puppyhood playing and enjoying life, his favorite companion was Tabby a grey and white kitten. One day when we cam ehome they had been left in the kitchen and they got into the pantry cupboard and they had thrown cornstarch around eaten biscuits and twisties. At around 18th months his happy life was marred in the middle of the night it seemed as if he had a
stroke no tknowing what happened we took him to the vets. 

It was a fit one of many that ensued his life, our lives changed that day it became a life of medication watching him never knowing when or how it would happen again. His nickname was pumpkin, he was happy despite his affliction loving to play ball and fetch. After awhile the medication he was on wore out and the fits returned. Most nights were spent sleeping in our clothes in a chair never knowing. The vet was meant to do blood tests to check th effects of the drugs on the liver but he didnt. In Feburary 1991 he went to the vets to have his teeth cleaned and a blood test when he went there he was fine, but that afternoon when he was picked upo h ewas very drows, too drowsy he never came out of th aneshetic until the following morning.

the next 2 weeks was something i will never forget, his neck was scraped and their was fur missing from his neck, the vet rang and said his liver enzymes were elevated and he had too much protein in his kidneys.
he said to cut back th emedication and to put him on a Hills science diet. His weight dropped from 5 kilos to 3 
kilos in less than 2 weeks Hills Science food never worked, hh had diarorrehea, he went backwards and forwards to the vets. The vet sai dhe ha d colitis and pancreatitis and that it was due to the liver not functioning properly. He was given a medication called scourban, we prayed i t would work, but it didnt.
We begged and pleaded with the vet for alternative treatment, even to get food from England but they refused.

So my sister and I knew in our hearts it was time, it was a hard descision to make, even now that night on the 3rd of March 1993
is burned in my mind forever. After when his medication was returned i spoke to the vet and told him that he never recovered, he turned his head away and muttered it was the liver, but then said had the medication stopped his liver would have recovered. Life was black hole there seemed no way out until one day i heard a song in these arms bonjovi, by then i had contacted a breeder of maltese and was waiting for a puppy who eventually arrived on the 23rd of May 1993, I loved the breed and went on to get Billy who was born on the 10th of October 1995 and have loved the breed ever since and now Billy i sgetting to the age where he has to be watched as he has a funny tummy and i sprone to mild attacks of pancreatitis. And as the word sof in these arms go i will always cherish and hold my maltese and never forget the memory of that little cross bred malt so many years ago 1984


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I was going through a divorce and living with my parents. I had thought about getting a dog and had done some research on different breeds. I knew I needed hypoallergenic and shed-free. My mom agreed and spent several months convincing my dad that I really needed a dog. So, for my 29th birthday, I was given permission to get a dog and some money to help with the purchase price. They actually put my sister's cocker spaniel in a box and wrapped it up! When I opened it, I was so excited and then just very confused. But once I figured out it was a joke I was fine. I went the next day to Omaha to Tully's kennels (one step up from a petstore and I wouldn't purchase there again) and found Josie. She's a maltipoo and she was cuter and spunkier than the Maltese they had, so she came home!

Josie says: What!!!! You mean you didn't give birth to me, mommy!!!! I feel so decieved!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

We had pets when I was at home, but I didn't have (or want) pets when I got out on my own. Three children (as a single parent) was enough for me to handle. Then 5 years ago, I married a man who had always had dogs; therefore, we had to get a dog. We went to the human society & adopted an 8-month old black lab. Maggie is the best dog I've ever been around, but she doesn't fit the lap very well. Two years later, we went back to the human society looking for that lapdog. We came home with Speckles, a 7 year old Terrier kind of mix. She's a sweet gal, but her hair is wirey and not pleasant to pet. A year later, we were in a pet store and they had the cutest little puppy. We left there with Tiffany - a lhaso apso. She was great, easy to potty train, loved sitting on the lap. I found brushing her to be very relaxing & loved the feel of her coat. Tiff got out of the yard one day and was ran over. My heart was absolutely broke! And I knew I had to have another Lhaso. We went back to the pet store. They had pugs and hubby fell in love. We didn't know anything about the breed, but the clerk assured us that she wouldn't be more than 10# and wouldn't shed. HA! Annie weighs 30# & sheds horribly bad! Another year went by. Annie just didn't fill the space that Tiff left. Shortly after we got Annie, a woman my husband works with bought a Malt from a breeder that lives nearby. I went down and talked with her. She didn't have any females at the time, but we kept in touch and I ended up with Angel. My wish list was short... small, soft hair & little to no shedding. I got that and so much more with Angel. She's so much more than just another dog! So, with 3 dogs and a fur baby, we are filled up with animals, but if I ever got another one, it would definetely be another Malt!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I chose a Maltese b/c they do not shed and my family has a lot of allergies. One of my sons has asthma too although he's not allergic to dogs in particular, the fur causes his eyes to water and swell up. I've owned both a German Short haired pointer (too active) and a Boxer.... I just didn't want to go with a bigger bred this time around either. Not as easy to take places.

Not to mention that they are just too darn cute and great personalities!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I grew up with a small, non-shedding dog because my mom is allergic to shed fur. I love little dogs, and little did I know that I was allergic to shed fur, too! Once I spent time with my in-laws Boxers and had red, tearing eyes all the time, I realized I would need a non-shedding dog. About 2 years ago I met a friend's Malt puppy and decided I wanted a Malt. I started looking close to a year ago, had a couple of false starts, found this site, met Faye, and now Sprout is here helping me type!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I got really lucky. I didn't know what a Maltese was, but when we moved to Georgia our new neighbors had this beautiful pair of white dogs. The female dog was pregnant and my new neighbor offered me a summer job taking care of the mom and the pups (I was on summer break from college at the time). Cloud was one of the pups. I met him the day he was born and I was blessed to know him from the first day of his life (6/7/91) to the last (1/23/07). He was my best-friend and he inspired a love of the breed that became an obsession. All the foster dogs and other pups that followed owe it to Cloud. 

[attachment=20246:attachment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I got a dog book for my 5th Birthday - I was OBSESSED with the photo of the black and white shih tzu sitting with the maltese , not to mention the lhasa 3 pages before . For the next 3 years I pestered my parents for those dogs - so for my 8th birthday I got my black and white shih tzu Oliver , and the year after my maltese x shih tzu Tess . I now own my second generation of these breeds , including the longed for lhasa . Sarah


----------

